# Anyone tried MPpharma?



## orion (Oct 30, 2013)

I ordered from them but just wanna know if anyone else has had experience with them.


----------



## losieloos (Oct 30, 2013)

No sorry my friend never ever in my life seen ir heard of mppharma not ever never nd ever.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Oct 30, 2013)

Why are you asking for reviews AFTER you ordered from a lab you've never heard of before?


----------



## losieloos (Oct 30, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> Why are you asking for reviews AFTER you ordered from a lab you've never heard of before?



Maybe he does things in reverse.


----------



## graniteman (Oct 31, 2013)

Deee da deeee!!!


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 31, 2013)

Did you know Ole MacDonald was a terrible speller?  He was a spelling B and given the word Cow......and he spelled it:

C-O-W--E-I--E-I--O  When he heard he misspelled the word he said: "Dangnabit."

Is that the same MPPharma you are referring to?


----------



## chicken wing (Oct 31, 2013)

Ive heard of it.


----------



## Hardpr (Oct 31, 2013)

in fairness to the poster it is us who have not heard of mppharma. he apparently has and ordered from them.  give it a try and let us all know how you  make out. from the little bit of googling i have done. reviews are terrible. it  is my suggestion that you read up a little bit and see what the vets are saying about certain labs before you make a purchase and risk your hard earned money. good luck.


----------



## don draco (Oct 31, 2013)

Hardpr said:


> in fairness to the poster it is us who have not heard of mppharma. he apparently has and ordered from them.  give it a try and let us all know how you  make out. from the little bit of googling i have done. reviews are terrible. it  is my suggestion that you read up a little bit and see what the vets are saying about certain labs before you make a purchase and risk your hard earned money. good luck.



This .. you should have done some research before spending your money.


----------



## flenser (Oct 31, 2013)

Site was created in Oct 2013, and expires in Oct 2014. Doesn't inspire confidence.


----------



## powermaster (Oct 31, 2013)

I see the all the time. It's like jumping off the diving board blind folded then asking if there is water in the pool.


----------



## orion (Oct 31, 2013)

UPDATE:Kay I should of said more info on my post.I heard good things about them in another forum I checked them out and ordered a small amount of stuff just test and hcg since they let you order small amounts.So the test I have received but hcg still has not arrived since it was shipped seperately.No biggie also customs could of gotten it.I have not used the test yet because I still need the other stuff to start.But I keep ya updated if ya like...I just hope I did not get bunk gear.I'm trying to upload a pic but for some reason I can't upload it ughhh lol


----------



## coltmc4545 (Nov 1, 2013)

You should get bloodwork and then upload that. Can't tell the difference between good and bunk from a pic of a vial.


----------



## grind4it (Nov 1, 2013)

Never heard of it. Tell us how it works out


----------



## Yaya (Nov 1, 2013)

i never heard of them but who knows, could be great.. i remember about 11 years ago people raving about this new stuff called "british dragon", i never heard of it so i refused a VERY good offer on it, i still kick myself in the ass to this day.. original BD was good shit..


let us know how it works out


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 1, 2013)

Also never heard of them. .but there is so ooooo many UGL floating around to even keep track


----------



## Seeker (Nov 1, 2013)

Never heard of them.


----------



## weezsti (Nov 13, 2013)

there a great source. the guy gets hgh directly from the pharmacy. he has all kinds of nordipens. i ran blood work and my test levels came back 4k on there test e.


----------



## don draco (Nov 14, 2013)

weezsti said:


> there a great source. the guy gets hgh directly from the pharmacy. he has all kinds of nordipens. i ran blood work and my test levels came back 4k on there test e.



This is your first and only post, which leads me to believe that you are MPpharma or a rep for them.  Maybe I'm wrong, but it sure is suspicious.  Do you have those test results to post up?


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Nov 14, 2013)

Don't feed the Troll !


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 14, 2013)

tillacle labs.come keep it on the low down


----------



## weezsti (Nov 14, 2013)

im not a rep for nobody you stupid dumb ****. im just a member on alot of boards. when you get his gear post your test blood levels to shut these ****in dumb shits up.


----------



## don draco (Nov 15, 2013)

weezsti said:


> im not a rep for nobody you stupid dumb ****. im just a member on alot of boards. when you get his gear post your test blood levels to shut these ****in dumb shits up.



Lol, considering that you took such great offense to my comment I'll assume that I was right.

I won't be trying MPpharma.  Ever.  You said you got bloodwork done and tested at 4k, so why can't you post up the results?


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 15, 2013)

don draco said:


> This is your first and only post, which leads me to believe that you are MPpharma or a rep for them.  Maybe I'm wrong, but it sure is suspicious.  Do you have those test results to post up?



WRONG...kinda. I believe he may be a child of MP,  sprung from the loins of MP and a hungry and cold child he is! I forget that it's winter in some places. It's freaking hot here in the Desert. My metabolism is always firing on all cylinders and when I eat I immediately start pouring sweat like a bastard.


----------



## don draco (Nov 15, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> WRONG...kinda. I believe he may be a child of MP,  sprung from the loins of MP and a hungry and cold child he is! I forget that it's winter in some places. It's freaking hot here in the Desert. My metabolism is always firing on all cylinders and when I eat I immediately start pouring sweat like a bastard.



Maybe I was wrong to assume that .. but the fact that it was his first post here is just strange to me.  Further, he said that he tested at 4k on their test e, but he is now telling OP to post up his bloodwork instead of him posting his own.    If he doesn't have the bloodwork, that would mean he lied.. and why would you lie to support a lab unless you were in some way associated with them?  It doesn't add up to me.  If he can post up the bloodwork to validate his claim then that'd be great.. I'll have no further suspicion if he can do that. Still waiting though.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 15, 2013)

don draco said:


> Maybe I was wrong to assume that .. but the fact that it was his first post here is just strange to me.  Further, he said that he tested at 4k on their test e, but he is now telling OP to post up his bloodwork instead of him posting his own.    If he doesn't have the bloodwork, that would mean he lied.. and why would you lie to support a lab unless you were in some way associated with them?  It doesn't add up to me.  If he can post up the bloodwork to validate his claim then that'd be great.. I'll have no further suspicion if he can do that. Still waiting though.



You are dead on without question, don. Wherever he came from before the posts he made concerning MP is anyones guess. He came to us in mp's back pocket with the 2 posts he's made here.
I called him mp's bastard child.


----------



## weezsti (Nov 15, 2013)

its so sad you guys think everybody is dishonest or a troll. he asked if the guy has good gear, and as a honest living human bein i told him that mppharma will not screw you over because i have ordered from him a few times. now everybody in this world is a ****ing liar. i happen to be a very honest person. i can assure you please do alittle research on mppharma and you will know that he is a good honest source with great pharma hgh and great gear. please post your lab work when you finish cycling.


----------



## DF (Nov 15, 2013)

weezsti said:


> im not a rep for nobody you stupid dumb ****. im just a member on alot of boards. when you get his gear post your test blood levels to shut these ****in dumb shits up.



Disrespecting members is not to be tolerated.  You can make your point without insulting other members.  Consider yourself warned.


----------



## transcend2007 (Nov 15, 2013)

Weez chill out.  You have no credibility here...no on knows you so with no other history here your posts are taken with expected cynicism.  If you really on other boards you can not be surprised.  What you should do is bow out of this thread gracefully.  

3 post talking smack....seriously???


----------



## weezsti (Nov 16, 2013)

for sure i understand


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 16, 2013)

weezsti said:


> for sure i understand



and dont be pmin me about helping u find a source..this is no source board and i dont even know your punk ass..lucky i aint no mod no more fool


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 16, 2013)

weezsti said:


> for sure i understand



u want a lab jerky??? tillacle labs ask for the dr ya cack


----------



## orion (Dec 3, 2013)

UPDATE: okay sorry for taking so long to update.It's because I was waiting for my hcg and it took a very long time to arrive I had to talk to mp to see what was going on and it seems it get lost in the mail or customs got it so they reshipped my hcg and it finally got to me.Okay so far they seem legit but then again I need to try there stuff to really know if thats true.I'm waiting to buy more pct products like nolva and exem. to really start my cycle.It's the damn holiday season so the mail is all backed upped I'm afraid of ordering more stuff and it getting lost again or customs..I'll make sure to post a blood test but so far all I know is they have great customer service.


----------



## shenky (Dec 4, 2013)

orion said:


> UPDATE: okay sorry for taking so long to update.It's because I was waiting for my hcg and it took a very long time to arrive I had to talk to mp to see what was going on and it seems it get lost in the mail or customs got it so they reshipped my hcg and it finally got to me.Okay so far they seem legit but then again I need to try there stuff to really know if thats true.I'm waiting to buy more pct products like nolva and exem. to really start my cycle.It's the damn holiday season so the mail is all backed upped I'm afraid of ordering more stuff and it getting lost again or customs..I'll make sure to post a blood test but so far all I know is they have great customer service.



alright bro, thanks for updating us, and please, continue doing so! You can pick up those PCT drugs at a research chem site for, ya know, further research. There's an interesting thread under the PCT section called "best research chem site". might want to check it out


----------



## 502 (Dec 4, 2013)

why ask for a source bro? You have mppharma right? If i tested 4k on their test i'd be ordering from them not asking someone else for a diff source. sounds like you have a great one as it is brother!


----------



## UnderDosed (Dec 4, 2013)

I'd look up more reviews on your site man, you don't wanna put some shit in your body if you are not sure what it is!


----------

